# What do you "notice" about TV chefs?



## LEFSElover (Oct 18, 2008)

I take in a lot when watching all of them.
Love their shows, most of the time, and each one of them is different.

So, watching Anne Burrell right now.  Like her show, didn't like her version of Bolognese sauce but Tivo her show so I can view later if missed.

So here's what  I notice about Anne Burrell.  She's funny, has a different style of the way she dresses, I won't remember anything about her TV kitchen ever, and she growls.  When she talks, she growls a lot to emphasize.

Sara Moulton uses a phrase, "any rate".

Emeril seems less easy when he's on camera.

Mario is at ease in front of the camera.

Rachel seems to be very comfortable in front of the camera.

Do you notice things about your viewing of TV chefs?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2008)

I just watched Anne Burrell as well.  She has some style and personality.  I noticed she is almost constantly talking.  I agree she seems to have some fun with her cooking.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 18, 2008)

I love watching Giadia. As petite and lovely as she is, her hands are more peasant-like and strong. I'm a hand watcher from way back. From orchestra conductors, to musicians, to speakers, knitters/crocheters to chefs/cooks.
And I like to watch ...shoot, his name just escaped me...(Rick Bayless) the guy that adores mexican food. I really enjoy watching him. He does everything with such ease, and really knows how to bring out the best in the foods he works with and the story behind all those foods, and makes the listener/viewer enjoy it too.
I just wish he was working with a different type of cuisine, as I'm not that fond of mexican food. (too spice for my gut. and the old dislike of beans thing)
And of course, Bastianich. "Let me taste this for you."
LOL!


----------



## Max Sutton (Oct 18, 2008)

*TV cooking shows*


Tyler Florence (on *Tyler's Ultimate*) talks too fast and needs to slow down and relax more.

I really enjoy watching Guy Fieri on *Guy's Big* *Bite*. I prefer his shows when he is alone. Sometimes his buddies distract from the focus on cooking.

Paula Deen is a kick to watch on her *Paula's* *Home Cooking* show.

I enjoy the fun that Rachel Ray seems to have cooking on her *30 Minute Meals* show.

My very favorite TV cook is Giada DeLaurentiis on *Everyday Italian*. She explains and shows everything as she cooks.


----------



## deelady (Oct 18, 2008)

I notice when a chef has a true passion for their ingredients/dishes like Jamie Oliver, its like they wish they can just grab you through the TV so you can smell this also, or taste that...makes you KNOW why they are in the industry!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 18, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I love watching Giadia. As petite and lovely as she is, her hands are more peasant-like and strong. I'm a hand watcher from way back. From orchestra conductors, to musicians, to speakers, knitters/crocheters to chefs/cooks.
> And I like to watch ...shoot, his name just escaped me...the guy that adores mexican food. I really enjoy watching him. He does everything with such ease, and really knows how to bring out the best in the foods he works with and the story behind all those foods, and makes the listener/viewer enjoy it too.
> I just wish he was working with a different type of cuisine, as I'm not that fond of mexican food. (too spice for my gut. and the old dislike of beans thing)
> And of course, Bastianich. "Let me taste this for you."
> LOL!


I love to watch Lidia too, she is such a wonderful authenic cook in making everything.  I adore her restaurant too.
I think Rick Bayless is who loves and does Mexican food.  I like him too and tape him also


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2008)

giada grins too hugely!!!
i met rick bayless. he seemed stressed & distracted.
kat cora seems strong & confident.
&i love sara moulton. she squints often, maybe reading her prompts.

& dear Julia Child smoothed over so well. loved her!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2008)

My sons seem to notice a lot of things about Giada, but none of them have to do with cooking!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 18, 2008)

speaking of Giada, I did not know she gave birth.  was watching her today and noticed that she was wearing a not typical shirt.  not Giada style at all, usually they're very clea^age-y and um, well you know.  this one was sort of empire loosey goosey, I love her smile but my husband thinks otherwise too.

about Rick Bayless, not surprised as he comes across as mild mannered on television to me anyway, so maybe he's not in real life.


----------



## JoeV (Oct 18, 2008)

I notice that Kat Cora is least selected among the Iron Chefs. She must be tough to beat or the guys are just afraid of losing to her.  I like most of the TV chefs, and won't expound on the ones I don't care for (I live in a glass house so I won't throw stones).

JoeV


----------



## Constance (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the most important things I have learned from TV chiefs is knife skills. But I learned so much more than that!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2008)

Each one of them has something to share with us..We might not like how they look or talk, but watch how they do things and we come out ahead and it's free!!!e I love watching Bobby Flay and his throwdowns..He remnds me of my dad and uncle, cocky Irish boys but oh so smart.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 18, 2008)

I've learned so much and been inspired by so many tv chefs.......my fav of course is Julia Child.......when she talked it was as if butter was coming out of her mouth.......and there were times that there were mistakes and her attitude "was, oh, well.......these things happen......we've all had disasters or setbacks in the kitchen........."  my favorite show was her showing how to cook a  live lobster.......now my hubby and I couldn't afford those when I watched it but I never forgot.......and one Valentine's day I made it.........sorry Larry but you're going in headfirst.....you can blame Julia Child...........


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 19, 2008)

I watch most of the tv chefs and have no one particular fav. but what I do notice and can not figure out why it is done.  All most every cooking show has some thing made in a bowl or a large pan.  My question why do not they ever scrape out all of the product from thier bowls/pans, or when the dice a veggie the all ways waste the tops of tomatoes or other product??


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

all good chefs (no, I'm not claiming to be one......I'm the cook who cleans up) make more than they need.......they don't cook by recipes as they don't have to........and they don't have to clean up...........


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 19, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I watch most of the tv chefs and have no one particular fav. but what I do notice and can not figure out why it is done. All most every cooking show has some thing made in a bowl or a large pan. My question why do not they ever scrape out all of the product from thier bowls/pans, or when the dice a veggie the all ways waste the tops of tomatoes or other product??


 
Ha, ha. I thought I was the only one to feel or notice this. I agree! Another person or two could eat what I see some not use.


----------



## Cornelius (Oct 19, 2008)

On the positive side, I notice when show hosts obviously have a lot of knowledge to impart, and are enthusiastic about it, without going overboard. I have learned a lot about the uses of cooking tools, knife technique, and other sundry things about kitchen equipment by watching cooking shows. I have also learned a lot of generalities about cooking, though I don't think I have ever set out to duplicate a recipe exactly as a show host has demonstrated. It's more like they give me a starting point for my own endeavors: "Oh, I never thought of doing that with that!"

On the negative side, it is much like when I'm reading a book, and I come to something that "kicks me out" of a story, like when an author proves he knows nothing about cars, but writes about them anyway, and is too lazy to do the research, in one or two sentences: "Bill shifted the engine into low..."

What can "kick me out" of a cooking show? I won't mention any names here, but I'm betting many of you will know who I am talking about. 

I can't stand show hosts who are _too_ chirpy. I don't like it when show hosts overplay the "down-home cornpone" stuff, like saying y'all two or three times in one sentence. And it _really _bugs me when show hosts mispronounce cooking terms or food names. Especially when they are someone whom I otherwise respect. There's one guy who can't seem to get more than two or three sentences out without mispronouncing _something_. This doesn't bother me much; I've come to expect it, and I rarely watch him anymore. And, please, don't misunderstand me, I am not referring to show hosts who speak English as a second language. I'm talking about native English speakers. And yes, a lot of the terms they mispronounce are from other languages, originally. This, to me, is no excuse. _Most_ English words come from other languages.

One of my favorite show hosts regularly mispronounces "gyro" when referring to the sandwich. I can sort of excuse this, because it seems to be him and about eight million other people in NYC, but I learned this one when I was very young, and said it the wrong way to a very fierce-looking gyro vendor out here. I was about 18 at the time, as I recall, and he corrected me in such a fashion that guaranteed I would never forget.  And yes, I know, "gyro" originally referred to the cooking device, not the sandwich.

I always wince when I see another guy whom I otherwise respect get near a bivalve mollusk, because he invariably starts talking about the "abductor muscle." It's like he's watched too many shows by that other guy I mentioned earlier. That guy says the same thing.

Some people will no doubt take me to task for being overly-picky, but, at least the way I see it, these people put themselves out there to educate, at least as much as they put themselves out there to entertain. When you say "Look, here's how you do this," you put yourself in the role of educator. About certain things in cooking, there are valid differences of opinion. However, the pronunciation of terms is not one of them. Well, okay, there are exceptions, with things like cumin, which has at least three accepted pronunciations, and those all came into acceptance because of common usage.

But what, for instance, would _you_ think if someone came up to you with a tray at a formal function, and offered you a "_hores-doover_," or a "_can-o'pee_"? 

Yes, the English language is a melting-pot of words from other languages, and ever-changing. However, I'd like to think that at least occasionally, it might change to the correct pronunciation of a food term, and thereby change for the better. 

And sometimes it does. Many Americans, and even many show hosts, now know how  to properly pronounce "jalapeño," for instance. Although, recently I was in the supermarket, and there was a little demo table where a gal was giving out samples of jalapeño jelly. I told her I had never seen jalapeño jelly before, and she came back with "Oh, we've been making "_hal-a PEEN-oh_" jelly for several years now." It became almost like a game; I'd say jalapeño, and she would immediately come back with "_hal-a PEEN-oh_" to correct me. And she probably learned that pronunciation from watching cooking shows.

I think people who put themselves forth as as educators have a responsibility to make sure the information they are providing is correct, and this includes the pronunciation of words.

Years ago, I got a note from my daughter's English teacher. It contained misspellings and poor grammar. I corrected, graded it, and sent it back. If you are going to teach a subject, in my opinion, you'd better _know_ that subject. By the way, I never heard another peep from that teacher.

Okay, sorry. Rant over. However, you asked.  I'm fully expecting some to take exception to this. Please feel free to disagree with me; this was not posted with any malice in mind, and I'm a big boy; I can take criticism. However, please read for content, and don't take little things out of context.


----------



## JoeV (Oct 19, 2008)

Cornelius,

You really need to lighten up on yourself. 

JoeV


----------



## marigeorge (Oct 19, 2008)

I like to watch Ina, she really enjoys cooking. I love Anne Burrell but wish she wouldn't have her arms flailing around as much as in the first series.....she could knock herself out without trying!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 19, 2008)

im surprised this thread has remained civil so far.

So I havent watched the shows lately becuase Ive been too preoccupied with Call of Duty 4.

I usually pick up a few things here and there but Im a big fan of good eats becuase I enjoy the science of things.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 19, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I notice that Kat Cora is least selected among the Iron Chefs. She must be tough to beat or the guys are just afraid of losing to her. I like most of the TV chefs, and won't expound on the ones I don't care for (I live in a glass house so I won't throw stones)JoeV


 
yep you kno what the Good Book says about throwing stones, we all need to remember that one more often. And yes for those of you wondering, I "AM" including myself.
About KC, I like her tons. think she's darling and a terrific chef for certain. I think they're afraid of her becoming wild after all the Oozo she consumes upon finishing the task at hand


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 19, 2008)

marigene said:


> I like to watch Ina, she really enjoys cooking. I love Anne Burrell but wish she wouldn't have her arms flailing around as much as in the first series.....she could knock herself out without trying!


 
I agree about Ina. Anne Burell  

 . And GRK, I love 'Good Eats' too.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I love watching Giadia. As petite and lovely as she is, her hands are more peasant-like and strong. I'm a hand watcher from way back. From orchestra conductors, to musicians, to speakers, knitters/crocheters to chefs/cooks.
> And I like to watch ...shoot, his name just escaped me...(Rick Bayless) the guy that adores mexican food. I really enjoy watching him. He does everything with such ease, and really knows how to bring out the best in the foods he works with and the story behind all those foods, and makes the listener/viewer enjoy it too.
> I just wish he was working with a different type of cuisine, as I'm not that fond of mexican food. (too spice for my gut. and the old dislike of beans thing)
> And of course, Bastianich. "Let me taste this for you."
> LOL!



me too,.....I always look to see which hand people prefer........that's the first grade teacher in me........lefties tend to be creative......they think with a different part of their brains and I respect that.........how would you like me to be your child's teacher.....seriously though it's important to know...... I will impact them the rest of their lives........do you realize what amount of responsibility you're giving to a complete stranger????


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 19, 2008)

When I went to the wine and food festival a few weeks ago, I got to see a few people live and unedited.  Therefore, there 'true colors' came out.  Jacques Pepin was exactly the way he was on television.  Very professional, technical, with a dry, but good sense of humor.  Ingrid Hoffman literally didnt touch a thing.  She talked about her experiences and other non related cooking things as the assistant did %99.99 of the work.  Guy Fieri was exactly the same as he is on TV.  A showman, played the camera and audience, but also seemed like a regular guy in the kitchen.  If I had to compare myself, id say im probably more like Guy in the kitchen, but each day im trying to be more and more like Jacques.  What I liked most about the live experiences was how things got burned and fell on the floor and some ingredients were missing ......  I liked the  realness of it, since that is what happens every day in my house.  Cats knocking eggs off the counter,  forgetting to buy one thing for a recipe and having to figure a way out of it .....

Oh yeah, and Maryanne Esposito, who seems very motherly and friendly in the kitchen, sure gave her staff hell when they had only plastic bowls instead of glass or ceramic.  Sure she has her reputation and all that, but she seamed like she turned it on for the camera, but off camera, she can be a pain in the you know where ...


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 19, 2008)

I barely watch Food Network anymore.  Doesn't appeal to me, too many annoying shows and "chef's".  I do like the PBS cooking shows, Lidia, the America's Test Kitchen, Everyday Food (great for quick recipe ideas).


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

by the way your kids are in safe hands......I'm a great teacher............my kids are testament to that..........smart-asses both of them.......though you really will just want to bypass my daughter........ughhhhhhh


----------



## BigDog (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't care for all of the FN chefs - there are a lot of shows I don't watch. Of those I do, my thoughts are as follows.

Rachel Ray - Great, quick and easy meals. On occasion I thinks she talks too much. I know that what makes her more personable but sometimes she crosses the line.

Paula Dean - I love her style of cooking, but I can't stand her voice.

Emeril - I like how he plays to the audience on Live, but he also plays to the camera too much. It sometimes seems like he is trying to fill dead air, which to me is noticeable big time. I like his cooking, though.

Alton Brown - The guy is a genius, but frankly I don't want to know that much detail of everything I eat. I think he's better as emcee of ICA then cook/educator on Good Eats.

Tyler Florence - I'm with whoever said here he talks too fast. He needs to try decaf or something. And what's with saying "fantastic" five hundred times per episode, regardless of the show?

Giada De Laurentis - Talk about easy on the eyes! I love her show, and my being Italian I love what she cooks. She has a great style all her own of how she teaches on the show. She breaks it down very simply, but not so much as to insult one's intelligence.

Anne Burell - I haven't seen her show, but based on previews I think I'd like it. I loved her when she was sous to Mario Batali.

Guy Fieti (sp?) - He's sometimes too over the top for me, but I like him, his style, and his food. I'm not "down" with the phrases like "Off the hook" "hooked up" etc. Guess I'm old fashioned.

Bobby Flay - My hero. Love him on everything he's been on, both style and flavors. I try to watch his sauces closely because they are so simple but pack a whallop!

Morimoto - I am mezmerized when he gets down and dirty with his knife skills. I can see why he is considered a master chef.

Mario Batali - seems to becoming more commercial, which I don't care for. The man is a wealth of knowledge of all things Italian, but can also talk much too fast to understand.

Kat Cora - Most probably know she is Executive Chef of . . . . . crap, I can't recall which magazine. She's fun to watch, but as others have noted, she's not often challenged. Though tonight Opera's former chef is challenging her in ICA.

Michael Symon - I personally think John Besh should have won, but it wasn't my call to make. Michael is too "bad boy" or "radical" for me, which lends itself to my old fashionedness again, I suppose.

Robert Irvine - while I realize there were discrepancies about his resume, the man is brilliant when it comes to cooking, and in particular doing so for a crowd. I liked Dinner: Impossible better with him over Michael Symon.

I've learned tips and tidbits from them all, and probably could if I watched some of the other shows as well. Over all I'm not a big fan of the ladies that are on during the day, of course aside from Giada and Rachel. I'm somewhat interested in the Chef Jeff project. I saw him on Dinner: Impossible with Irvine; Chef Jeff didn't seem to quite follow the time crunch which seemed to hold Robert up. Chef Jeff was more wrapped up in teaching the kids, which is all fine and good and is his style, but Robert was having difficulty because he was overall responsible to make sure the mission was complete.

One of my old school favorites to watch was Martin Yan with his show Yan Can Cook.

I also dig how Emeril will often give props to Julia Child during his show. I didn't really care for her shows or style, but she certainly was a pioneer in such shows. A heck of a cook too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 19, 2008)

PytnPlace said:


> I barely watch Food Network anymore.  Doesn't appeal to me, too many annoying shows and "chef's".  I do like the PBS cooking shows, Lidia, the America's Test Kitchen, Everyday Food (great for quick recipe ideas).



Same here. I do like Bobby Flay still, and RR still annoys the heck out of me. Gotta be the voice cause I do like her shows, although I think she is trying to outdo Martha with all the stuff she has gotten herself into lately. I also noticed in her new dog food commercial she seems to have gained some weight and her voice was especially raspy.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like Kat Cora. When I first saw her on Kitchen Accomplished I didn't like the way she just "did" everything when she was teaching the people whose kitchens were being renovated.  However, when she went to IC, I grew to admire her knowledge and passion for cooking.  And she has a sense of humour as well.  Yes, I would like to see her in more matches as well!

Tyler Florence drives me crazy with his "boom".  Too much like Emeril's "BAM" which also drove me up the wall!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 20, 2008)

i kind of like them all.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

May have already said this in another post.  DH didn't enjoy watching PD one night on her party show.  She was being nasty to a man maybe a country singer and he said, this lady is really embarrassing this guy, why won't she stop?  Maybe due to her needing ratings I think.  I still like her though and wish I'd have loved TL&S when I went, oh well.



Maverick2272 said:


> Same here. I do like Bobby Flay still, and RR still annoys the heck out of me. Gotta be the voice cause I do like her shows, although I think she is trying to outdo Martha with all the stuff she has gotten herself into lately. I also noticed in her new dog food commercial she seems to have gained some weight and her voice was especially raspy.


I want to stress I didn't start this thread to be _a put down of these people _as *I'd love any of their careers*.
To talk about her voice again and still, read this or google her about this subject.
You'll see what's up with that.
And I agree about BF.  My opinion is that he's brilliant and a talented Irish gentleman, no doubt.  I for one, love RR and wish I was in the right place at the right time as she apparently was.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I have not seen once clean yet.


Watch Guy's Big Bite.  Not only does he clean, he composts.  I love Guy!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^ I love Guy too.  Again, right place, right time.  What good fortune has come to him but then, he's a natural


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

I notice that they spill a heck of a lot less than I do...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I have not seen once clean yet.



I was watching Giada yesterday and they made a really big deal of getting camera shots of her washing her hands.  Michael Smith (Canadian - Chef at Large, Chef at Home, Chef Abroad), is also one for cleaning hands, and his kitchen on camera.  I like that.

I like Mario Batali because he "is who he is".  He wears his shorts and orange shoes, makes jokes and just shows such a passion for everything he does, whether it is a heated battle in Kitchen Stadium or out visiting Italian America.  I think he will always be one of my favourites.  His banter with his sous chefs, the judges and Alton Brown is wonderful!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Bobby Flay's shows.  Its always a very festive mood, food, and scene.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like TV chefs that act like they are having fun, and cook things that I have a chance of reproducing.  For me, that means Bobby Flay, Cat Cora, and Rachel, in no particular order. The worst?  That would be the new Emeril Green,  Emeril acts like he would rather be at the dentist.  Paula?  Why would anyone have all that beautiful antique copper hanging on the wall, and use mediocre pans? unless they are trying to sell you something.


----------



## qmax (Oct 27, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I really like Kat Cora. When I first saw her on Kitchen Accomplished I didn't like the way she just "did" everything when she was teaching the people whose kitchens were being renovated.  However, when she went to IC, I grew to admire her knowledge and passion for cooking.  And she has a sense of humour as well.  Yes, I would like to see her in more matches as well!
> 
> Tyler Florence drives me crazy with his "boom".  Too much like Emeril's "BAM" which also drove me up the wall!



I've always wondered why she wears a wedding ring.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Definition of irony?  My daughter-in-law is taking a tv production class this semester at the local university in Houston where Rachel Ray's show is coming and has been asked as well as 3 others to be a production assistant on the Rachel Ray show..........she's thrilled at the opportunity..............she doesn't know how to cook squat and isn't the least bit interested.........I'm hoping that she'll be inspired.........no, we are so very proud of her and it will be good experience for her


----------



## qmax (Oct 28, 2008)

TheCook said:


> I love Bobby Flay's shows.  Its always a very festive mood, food, and scene.




He and Batali are my favorites, based entirely on their cuisine.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 29, 2008)

I LOVE bobby flays recipes, but I've noticed on throw down, that he really doesn't win that often...which is sort of sad. 

I've noticed that Guy Fieri looks like he's tired of Diners Drive thrus and Dives and wants to pass the reins on to ME.

Giada...though I love her recipes....we get it...you have breasts. And yep, there they are...dipping into your egg wash. 

 It's too in your face. Rachel Ray is beautiful and you don't see her or Sandra Lee showing off their....assets. It's borderline vulgar as far as I am concerned and I am not even that uptight about showing a little skin, but when her boobs are in more shots than the food it's getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## qmax (Oct 29, 2008)

snack_pack85 said:


> I LOVE bobby flays recipes, but I've noticed on throw down, that he really doesn't win that often...which is sort of sad.
> 
> .



I think that is by design.  One of the winning criteria is authenticity and he is always putting some spin on the food.  He always seems a bit surprised when he wins.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 29, 2008)

watching RR right now, her voice really is declining, seems an effort just to speak normally, hope it gets better soon for her sake.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 30, 2008)

sandra lee is my fav. no chef, but fun, quick and inventive food. 

actually the only one i won't watch at all is emeral. i think he is a phony. 

actually since the news about the election seems to catch my eye, haven't watched very much of food tv lately. 

also to many repeats.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2008)

You know what I noticed on a lot of the shows..........beautiful design set kitchens.......with gorgeous gleaming pots and pans and cheerful surroundings.....and then a spotless fridge.........perfectly cut up veggies..........and before and after shots........my kitchen last night looked like a disaster area and I was wasted from being on my feet all day making chicken marengo........I even asked my hubby to help me clean up I was so tired


----------



## Claire (Oct 31, 2008)

Terrible grammar (do  you need to plate UP something?  Reduce it DOWN?)  Yelling and screaming.  I think the hollering is geared to younger men who really wish they were watching a football game.  I do like the person hosting the show to be larger than the 2 qt saucepan she's standing behind.

My favorite these days is Ming.  Interesting new applications to stuff that is in my pantry, no one yells at me, and some of the others that I like, but do not want to see for a half hour (or more) as guest chefs.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 31, 2008)

playing in the kitchen and making dinner yesterday I pretended I was making this dinner for someone who'd enjoy the odd flavors.  I knew the person I had in mind.
at dinner, my husband asked what was in the meatballs, sauce, carrots and noodles.  when I told him all included, he asked how or why I'd choose those ingreds.
I didn't know the answer and he said the name of the chef I was thinking of and that he'd approve.  found it funny that we'd both think of the same guy who I'd love to cook for any day.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, Lefse.........did he like them? My hubby wouldn't have a clue as to where my inspiration came from just as long as I cooked  hahaha...I think your hubby is something wonderfu if he could guess your inspirationl............


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, you can see I can not type ..............


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 31, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Well, Lefse.........did he like them? My hubby wouldn't have a clue as to where my inspiration came from just as long as I cooked hahaha...I think your hubby is something wonderfu if he could guess your inspirationl............


dinner was wonderful, really so good, full of flavor in all good ways.  he totally approved. more on your profile page...


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 31, 2008)

Way back up this this thread someone asked why the chefs chop off so much of the tomato before slicing or dicing and why they don't scrape everything from the bowl or pan when they are cooking. Time. Trying to be absolutely precise not to waste on a show would be like watching grass grow. I hope they figure correctly that we know how to scrape down a bowl. At least all this is my guess.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

David, don't you you have any idea what ascorbic acid can do to a $75 nail job????........I eat anything and I mean anything that is cut off a tomato..........I can't wait until my d-i-l goes to work for that one week on the Rachel Ray show in Houston......hope they don't make her sign a confidentiality agreement and see what really goes on behind the scenes.........will let y'all know if she can .............


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 24, 2008)

My current favorite is Jamie Oliver.  He shows a passion for food and cooking second to none.


----------

